# A small Abandonment of planes (plane graveyard)



## sureshank (Aug 16, 2016)

So this location was our last planned one of the day it was a permission visit and i must say i kind of liked it because i didnt have to be on edge all the time these few planes are at a back on a farm and looked like they have been here for years i didnt get any info/ history on them as it was the qife of the man that ownered them gave us permission to take photographys but me and a pal spent a good 2 hours here. Its just mad to think these planes were once in the air now they are just decaying away





Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Plane Graveyard by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 16, 2016)

It all counts as abandoned and still a brilliant find. Thanks for posting


----------



## Dam_01 (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow! Theres a jet provost for certain, in the second last pic. The twin tail is possibly a De Havilland Venom. The first one is a Hawker Hunter I think. Takes me back a few years. I went thru tech training in the raf pulling provosts and hunters to bits. 
Not sure from the angle but is the last one a gloster meteor? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybunny (Aug 16, 2016)

Hawker sea hawk wn105. the tail hook gives it away


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice post and nice photographs. Looks like Dam_01 previous training has paid off. I think that there is a Venom there, the last time I saw an operational one was in RAF Gutersloh in Germany back in the mid sixties. The last one does look like a Gloster Meteor.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 16, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice post and nice photographs. Looks like Dam_01 previous training has paid off. I think that there is a Venom there, the last time I saw an operational one was in RAF Gutersloh in Germany back in the mid sixties. The last one does look like a Gloster Meteor.


he is defo right fella heres a list of the ones here here a list that are there fella hunter. a meteor 2 vampires a seahawk a jet provost


----------



## sureshank (Aug 16, 2016)

here a list that are there fella hunter. a meteor 2 vampires a seahawk a jet provost


----------



## dirge (Aug 16, 2016)

As I said before mate cracking find and I'm well jealous of this explore!


----------



## andylen (Aug 17, 2016)

Well done son, another cracking set from you.


----------



## smiler (Aug 17, 2016)

A gem of a find sureshank, Many Thanks


----------



## Scipio (Aug 18, 2016)

Just to confirm that all the planes are British and have British markings.The colours are somewhat non-standard though! They are a Hawker Hunter F? which was a single seat fighter sold around the world, a two seat De Haviland Venom which is probably the training version, a single seat Hawker Sea Hawk which was a carrier borne fighter, a two seat Hunting Percival (BAC) Jet Provost and a single seat Gloster Meteor wich may be an F8. All developed in the 50s


----------

